# My first coffee grinder



## nikola_bb (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys i have Gaggia Coffee Deluxe which i had completly striped, cleaned and changed every seal. The machine is also modified, i added opv valve and set the pressure to 9,5 bar and i know this because i also add a pressure gauge. Now we come to the part of what coffee should i use(read which grinder to buy). I tried with some grinded coffee but the results are terrible. I also tried with freshly grinded beans from my friend who has grinder and i got pretty decent shot.

I am considering buying a grinder but my budget is pretty low, around 200e max. I am considering between:

1. Gaggia MDF

2. Sage Smart Grinder Pro(https://www.wellango.de/index.php?cl=details&anid=cb7f80bde482c5911e50a7704037b516&lang=0&campaign=eFire/Wellango/Idealo)

So i want your thoughts about this two. The problem with the Sage is that i am reading very different reviews and i need to buy it from Germany(so possibly no warranty).

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I've no experience of those 2 grinders but the IBERITAL MC2 is another one to consider.

Maybe a hand grinder like the Comandante c40 would be another option.

HTH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Get a used super jolly, sure you will find one for sale on this forum.....much better use of your up to £200 budget.


----------



## nikola_bb (Dec 9, 2019)

Keep in mind it is very expensive to ship that big and heavy package to Macedonia and also some custom charges probably will be applied.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nikola_bb said:


> Keep in mind it is very expensive to ship that big and heavy package to Macedonia and also some custom charges probably will be applied.


 Ah I thought it was somewhere in Poland...never thought about it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Out of those 2 I'd go for the smart grinder pro. I started with an MDF & even after converting it to run stepless, it was still a hassle to use. Upgraded to a Eureka Mignon within a year & haven't looked back. Think the Manuale version is within your budget.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I use the smart grinder pro and it's fine with medium roast beans. When I was using an entry level coffee machine (Delonghi) I took the instructions' advice and it worked well at a fine grind setting of between 8 and 12 depending on beans. Now that I've upgraded my coffee machine to a Rancilio, I'm finding that I need a finer grind setting (setting 4) for it to consistently deliver an espresso with reasonable crema and nice flavour balance (16gr grinds, 25 seconds for about a 60ml double shot). Any coarser and it under extracts. The SGP is ok as an entry level step and easy to use and clean and will get you by just fine but you may want to upgrade to a better grinder a little further down the line.


----------



## nikola_bb (Dec 9, 2019)

I have not maid my mind what should i do... Maybe i should buy somethnig like this:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/eureka-mignon/283710374156?hash=item420e74c10c:g:gsAAAOSwFwNd9QEx

Used machine and possibly change just the burrs.

Also there are super jolly for around this price.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

I've had the Sage and it was pretty good for espresso. I used it on setting 12 (out of 30), so it could have gone finer.

I now have a more expensive Eureka Mignon Perfetto, supposedly a lot better but honestly the Sage was OK...


----------



## nikola_bb (Dec 9, 2019)

I bought used Super Jolly for 130euros. I will get it for two months from now because i can arrange free transport than. I hope i will not regret


----------



## jdonnell (Jan 21, 2020)

I can absolutely recommend the c40 mk3 the best grinder I have ever used, I absolutely love it


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

jdonnell said:


> I can absolutely recommend the c40 mk3 the best grinder I have ever used, I absolutely love it


Agreed, I love both of mine


----------

